
iPhone Disappointment Hammers Suppliers - kawera
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-25/iphone-disappointment-hammers-suppliers-fuels-taiwan-outflows
======
noncoml
What did the expect? Everybody is waiting for the X.

